# More than a garage, a story ...



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

*Nissan DNA garage*


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Nothing to add, everything is there...:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

just awaiting confirmation but, if that's where I think it is, it will hopefully be on our itinerary for the next GTROC trip to Japan


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

That is....AMAZING!!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW!!..such an amazing collection..


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> just awaiting confirmation but, if that's where I think it is, it will hopefully be on our itinerary for the next GTROC trip to Japan


I hope for you ... a collection like this do not see every day !!


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

anyone have hi res versions of these pic's ?

Nigel


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

wow!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nissan Zama John?

was going to try and get there this time last year, with Miguel & Aki, & some of the guys from Tomei, but i think it was the week after i left  doh


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Ive just used a full box of kleenex


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! :shock:

thanks for posting 

far too many gorgeous motors to drool over !!!

mmm which one is Monday?? :lol:


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Amazing collection, wow!

Hasemi Skyline DR30 Super Silhouette.. :bowdown1:


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

I just found this video:

YouTube - [HD] Nissan DNA Garage - 1980s-1990s Car Design - ???????????

YouTube - [HD] Nissan DNA Garage - Design and Engineering - ?? ??? ????

YouTube - [HD] Nissan DNA Garage - Sports Car Colors and Bodystyles - ?? ??? ????

YouTube - [HD] Nissan DNA Garage - Racing History - ?? ??? ????


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Stunning pictures!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i could spend days just walking around there!


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks for the great pics mate :thumbsup: 

I love the yellow pennzoil r33 car 

have anyone informations about the silver r33 lm car with the blue nismo speedo?? 

cheers


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

WOW. car porn at its finest!


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

If i was ever privileged enough to visit, i would seriously lay down next to some of them cars to take in every little detail, the pennz34 and r390's, just wow.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

What an amazing collection :flame: :bowdown1:

Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:

BTW does anybody know what that R32 is???












According to the stickers I suppose it's a Le Mans version :nervous:

Any spec's or details anyone???


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

thats awesome, thanks for posting that up.


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

some machinery there


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow.. Just amazing.. Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Speachless !!!


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

ive just had a crisis.............................


awsome, simply awsome.


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Finally I'm not the only one to know this garage ...:chuckle:

I continued my research to find you other pics !!


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, outstanding collection


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

The silver R33 Le Mans is the car they built to homologate the R33 to race GT1? category in 1995. Can't remember if they only had to build one or more but it had to be road legal IIRC. I have a japanese book with a bunch of pics. It was RWD only. From the pics I have it does look like it was built in hurry.

I think the wild looking R32 is 1994 or 1995 JGTC race car - ie what came after Group A ended.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> just awaiting confirmation but, if that's where I think it is, it will hopefully be on our itinerary for the next GTROC trip to Japan


My ex-girlfriend, Mika, said that it was in Kanagawa - she said her brother went on a tour of the facility about two years ago.

Could be wrong tho, might be somewhere else.

Can anyone confirm it?


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

lightspeed said:


> The silver R33 Le Mans is the car they built to homologate the R33 to race GT1? category in 1995. Can't remember if they only had to build one or more but it had to be road legal IIRC. I have a japanese book with a bunch of pics. It was RWD only. From the pics I have it does look like it was built in hurry.
> 
> I think the wild looking R32 is 1994 or 1995 JGTC race car - ie what came after Group A ended.


They only made one R33 GT-R LM Roadgoing, and that is it!opcorn:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

would love to be there in person to see that with my own eyes , amazing collection :bowdown1:


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

Rom, thanks for posting this up. I remember a couple years ago finding a collection of photos from the garage and saving every single one of them.

Does anyone know if there is actually a way to go visit nowadays? From what I remember it was closed off to the public after an incident with some parts going missing a couple years back.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

WOW!!!!
Fingers crossed that it will be possible to wisit that place on the next GTROC trip to Japan



Terje.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Simply amazing place and thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

lightspeed said:


> The silver R33 Le Mans is the car they built to homologate the R33 to race GT1? category in 1995. Can't remember if they only had to build one or more but it had to be road legal IIRC. I have a japanese book with a bunch of pics. It was RWD only. From the pics I have it does look like it was built in hurry.





6speed said:


> They only made one R33 GT-R LM Roadgoing, and that is it!opcorn:


thx for the infos guys 

this car looks awesome. perfect mix between racecar and a streetcar with full interior+ radio 

one exemplar? really rare !


----------



## Guentec (Jan 26, 2011)

these pictures remind me of the childhood dream beeing alone overnight in a toy-shop


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Stunning pictures - thanks for sharing! This is my idea of history.
If they'd taught this at school, I'd have paid much more attention on Wednesday afternoons 

It's the Nissan storage facility at Zama. 
With the GTROC's contacts a visit would be on the cards for the next trip


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

amazing pictures - look like heaven :bowdown1:


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

wow


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

That's amazing such a variety of models, have been kept exactly as they were, such foresight by whoever made the decision to keep them, obviously not an accountant!


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG I finaly know how it is in paradise. this is what does it means collection.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Love all these cars


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

The silver Castrol R34 with the Wide carbon side skirts LOOKS SO dAMN GOOD :bowdown1:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

fantastic photos, is this the place the boys went to in the recent japan trip?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Hah - they must have made good use of all the cars that were hidden on the top floor of Nismo HQ. Great pictures, thanks for sharing them.
That Nissan Primera brings back memories of great TOCA days.


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

awesome, hope to see that with my own eyes.


----------

